# Porcelain faucet



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Customer was asking about this faucet but she pretty much doesn’t want anyone to touch it to risk breaking it. Cold side was dripping so she shut off the angle stop a couple years ago. She removed the screw on the handle and the handle won’t lift off by hand, I’m not going to risk using a handle puller on it to check it out for fear of cracking the handle. I told her I would check on my plumbing forum to see if anyone recognizes it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If it's a rising stem, the safest way would be to turn handle to open, put an open end wrench under that fits around the stem, and then turn the handle closed. This will provide two, relatively flat/large points of contact.

Or you could hunt down replacement handles assuming you'll destroy one/both.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That's pretty fancy, I never get to use a puller, completely useless here but in your case that's super easy. Break or not she wants if fixed? Looks like that's a no.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> If it's a rising stem, the safest way would be to turn handle to open, put an open end wrench under that fits around the stem, and then turn the handle closed. This will provide two, relatively flat/large points of contact.
> 
> Or you could hunt down replacement handles assuming you'll destroy one/both.


Handle won’t turn anymore, probably seized from water being shut off to it and lack of use


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Handle won’t turn anymore, probably seized from water being shut off to it and lack of use


How much of the stem is showing between the handle and that porcelain bonnet? 

You could take a cheapo open end wrench of the correct size and grind a taper to the flat sides. With two of those wedged accross from each other you might be able to pry it apart.

Could you get a super thin pair of channellocks in there to loosen the packing nut? Maybe grind down a pair of 6" channellocks? They're only ~15$/pair.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> That's pretty fancy, I never get to use a puller, completely useless here but in your case that's super easy. Break or not she wants if fixed? Looks like that's a no.


Yep, she wants it fixed but she doesn’t want to risk breaking it unless parts are available. I told her she has to consider risk/reward on it. 
I didn’t want to bother my specialty plumbing guy with it because he probably has better things to do “all day long” if this homeowner isn’t willing to risk it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> How much of the stem is showing between the handle and that porcelain bonnet?
> 
> You could take a cheapo open end wrench of the correct size and grind a taper to the flat sides. With two of those wedged accross from each other you might be able to pry it apart.
> 
> Could you get a super thin pair of channellocks in there to loosen the packing nut? Maybe grind down a pair of 6" channellocks? They're only ~15$/pair.


I was able to turn the hot stem and it only goes up a little bit and I couldn’t see much. It only turned a bit more than a quarter turn, so it leads me to believe it’s a stem and not a cartridge


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I was able to turn the hot stem and it only goes up a little bit and I couldn’t see much. It only turned a bit more than a quarter turn, so it leads me to believe it’s a stem and not a cartridge


I figured it was a compression stem given the age. I just meant a normal, rising compression stem compared to something like a Kohler valvet with the plunger assembly. Those are non-rising stems.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

She’s in a weird limbo, they don’t work yet she doesn’t want to fix them, in case they break. It’s kinda like how some dudes are all about keeping their shoes In pristine condition- it’s impossible to wear and show off you nice fancy expensive shoes -without messing them up from wearing them.

I’d advise her of 3 options:
A: leave “her nice shoes in a box, on a shelf in her closet, never to get used”.
B: suck it up and replace the faucet to something similar.— Supplied by her(she has the plate, soap and basin, she should know where she purchased all that crap from)
C: she can take a risk-
you’ll do your best to get the handles off with out breaking them(no promise- she has to understand that) and after that, your best to get out the old cartridges(no promise- she has to understand that), then you’ll have and find/replace with new cartridges. And put it all back together. 
If she goes with Option #3- get it in writing that you and your company will takes NO responsibility if anything breaks, leaks, or can’t be fixed or doesn’t work right.

I tend to walk away from these fussy type of clients, they’re super picky, in the end, if you go out of your way to make super her happy, you’ll spend more time then you would on other calls, only to get all that fixed up and working properly for her, then she will find things to nit pick about and complain about.
“This handle turned more before, then hot water isn’t coming out as fast, the flowers on the cold handle…. Balh balh blah”!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I had one client who had a hand painted under mount basin from Mexico that she had installed 15 years earlier and loved so much, but she didn’t like the faucet. She purchased a new 8” Spread faucet, and had me install it, then she started to complain that the new faucet’s stream of water didn’t hit the center of the sink like the old one did.. 
I told her “hey, I don’t know, all faucets and sinks are dif, and you supplied the faucet”.
she said I should have known this would happen, and told her before I “ripped” out the old faucet.. 
what a nightmare-


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Logtec said:


> She’s in a weird limbo, they don’t work yet she doesn’t want to fix them, in case they break. It’s kinda like how some dudes are all about keeping their shoes In pristine condition- it’s impossible to wear and show off you nice fancy expensive shoes -without messing them up from wearing them.
> 
> I’d advise her of 3 options:
> A: leave “her nice shoes in a box, on a shelf in her closet, never to get used”.
> ...


I agree, I was there for a shower stoppage and a kitchen sink stoppage. She asked me about the faucet in passing. I don’t need to even get back to her about it because where we left it was I’ll post it on the forum and see what happens.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I agree, I was there for a shower stoppage and a kitchen sink stoppage. She asked me about the faucet in passing. I don’t need to even get back to her about it because where we left it was I’ll post it on the forum and see what happens.


prob for the best, If she REALLY wanted it fixed she would have done it by now, or at least gone out of her way to “try” to track down some kind of replacements for it.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> I agree, I was there for a shower stoppage and a kitchen sink stoppage. She asked me about the faucet in passing. I don’t need to even get back to her about it because where we left it was I’ll post it on the forum and see what happens.


If she can get the screw out, tell her to keep the hole full of vinegar for a week. Maybe it will leech down the splines.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Customer was asking about this faucet but she pretty much doesn’t want anyone to touch it to risk breaking it. Cold side was dripping so she shut off the angle stop a couple years ago. She removed the screw on the handle and the handle won’t lift off by hand, I’m not going to risk using a handle puller on it to check it out for fear of cracking the handle. I told her I would check on my plumbing forum to see if anyone recognizes it.
> View attachment 131569
> View attachment 131570


Tell her to get some rubber bands and two plastic bags,fill each bag 1/4 to 1/2 full of white vinegar then take top part of bag that is empty and rubber band it tight to bottom of handle then invert the bag submerging the entire handle in vinegar for couple day


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> I had one client who had a hand painted under mount basin from Mexico that she had installed 15 years earlier and loved so much, but she didn’t like the faucet. She purchased a new 8” Spread faucet, and had me install it, then she started to complain that the new faucet’s stream of water didn’t hit the center of the sink like the old one did..
> I told her “hey, I don’t know, all faucets and sinks are dif, and you supplied the faucet”.
> she said I should have known this would happen, and told her before I “ripped” out the old faucet..
> what a nightmare-


Hey,you should have known that,=freebie lolololo


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> I tend to walk away from these fussy type of clients, they’re super picky, in the end, if you go out of your way to make super her happy, you’ll spend more time then you would on other calls, only to get all that fixed up and working properly for her, then she will find things to nit pick about and complain about.
> “This handle turned more before, then hot water isn’t coming out as fast, the flowers on the cold handle…. Balh balh blah”!


It's funny how those creatures are scattered about the country, and they all behave the same way.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe it's the same manufacturer as the sink if the flower print is factory. Look at the bottom of the sink to see if the brand is there.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> I had one client who had a hand painted under mount basin from Mexico that she had installed 15 years earlier and loved so much, but she didn’t like the faucet. She purchased a new 8” Spread faucet, and had me install it, then she started to complain that the new faucet’s stream of water didn’t hit the center of the sink like the old one did..
> I told her “hey, I don’t know, all faucets and sinks are dif, and you supplied the faucet”.
> she said I should have known this would happen, and told her before I “ripped” out the old faucet..
> what a nightmare-


I had the same thing this summer! I got another pshyco She kept complaining the last plumber was no good, She wanted a don Juan of a plumber... She had to leave while I was working and she called me back saying the stream of the lav faucet was not hitting the hole dead center(Just like you) I told her that's how it's made I put the faucet straight and it was those cheap brands. She also complained about the shower faucet I had to rip out it was seized by country water. She biatched the handle was upside down compared to what she had. Mam this faucet has been in production for 20 plus years that's how it is.

She wouldn't shut up so I went back after all my calls of the day and 3 minutes out in this extremely heavy rain she phones she has to go and for me to come back another day, NO leave the door unlocked!! I put the jet center all right I had to pry it and the faucet was now sideways and crooked and tightened her up. F-U.

DNA!!!!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The vinegar trick, and if the acids wears off the painted flowers..... You are dead! 

Run away from this Banshee DEMON! RUN!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> The vinegar trick, and if the acids wears off the painted flowers..... You are dead!
> 
> Run away from this Banshee DEMON! RUN!


I agree the vinegar is risky, I don't think it will seep in, but I wouldn't run from this challenge.

I'm not sure what I would try but some petroleum based rust remover might be the correct choice.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Found this while dropping a deuce ... https://www.ebay.com/itm/174919413763


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a whole repertoire of standard warnings, explanations and information that I give, based on the circumstances, all learned from past complaints about stupid schit. 
Remember, the shower handle on your new valve may not stop at the exact same location as your last one to give you the temperature you like. 
Do you understand how a frost free hose bib works? Do not leave the hose attached in winter. 
Disposals are only designed for small bits of food, not to get rid of your leftovers.
The air in the lines might sputter out a bit in that bathroom you wouldn't let me in to bleed them after I shut down the water. It will stop after a few seconds, so don't call the office in a panic.
On and on, all designed to save my sanity. The only problem is, just when I think I've gotten everything down and idiot proofed, someone goes ahead and invents a better idiot.

My favorites are those that hit me with an attitude as I am packing up, before I've had a chance to finalize the bill, write my notes, and take them by the hand and tell them everything that I did or that they need to know, which I was planning on anyway, but they act and assume that I wasn't going to tell them a thing.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Found this while dropping a deuce ... Vtg RHEEM/HALL Vanity Top Oval Bathroom Sink w/Flowers Matching Faucet/Handles | eBay


My wife doesn't understand why I seclude myself in our half bath. Sometimes I need some solitude.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Found this while dropping a deuce ... Vtg RHEEM/HALL Vanity Top Oval Bathroom Sink w/Flowers Matching Faucet/Handles | eBay



Rheem, your source for water heaters, boilers, furnaces, air handlers, and.....Frilly Flower Fixtures?!


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I go just to enjoy the flowers on my sink and faucet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> My wife doesn't understand why I seclude myself in our half bath. Sometimes I need some solitude.


I don't have kids of my own, but awhile back when I was visiting my sister in GA for the holidays, i had to watch my nieces and nephew for the day a couple times. That made me appreciate not having my own kids and made me realize why my stepdad would at times spend 30 minutes in the bathroom when my sis and I were younger.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Dude, it's different when they're your own. At least it is for me. You raise and train them toward what you can and cannot tolerate.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Found this while dropping a deuce ... Vtg RHEEM/HALL Vanity Top Oval Bathroom Sink w/Flowers Matching Faucet/Handles | eBay


Great find, that’s the exact faucet with a different frilly color


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here ya go. Get it while it's hot.









Vintage 1960s Rheem Porcelain Lavatory Faucet | Complete + Working + RARE | eBay


Condition is "Used.".



www.ebay.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Here ya go. Get it while it's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Not for 330$!!!!

Who knows, maybe his customer will swing for it. Ain't for me at that price. It's probably not too high of a price if this is really what makes you happy.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If he disconnects the supply lines he might be able to unscrew the whole valve body down from the deck nut.

He'd be left with the handle on the stem and the decknut between them. Might give him some more options for taking them apart. At the very least he might be able to non-destructively take the whole faucet off the sink. Then she could at least keep the flower spout and get some valve bodies/handles that look nice, maybe cut glass handles. She could keep her flower handles/valve bodies in a box until someone can get it apart. Or she dies.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tapologie Glass Faucets & Accessories | Magma Build Studios


Tapologie glass faucets are extremely customizable. Modify one of our popular designs or work with our designers to develop something truly unique statement. Each Tapologie glass faucet is made by hand using our patented technology. The process ensures extreme durability with remarkable beauty.




magmabuild.com


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Not for 330$!!!!
> 
> Who knows, maybe his customer will swing for it. Ain't for me at that price. It's probably not too high of a price if this is really what makes you happy.


Not my cup-o-tea either, but it’s pretty cheap. After all, it’s not like there’s any less expensive option with zero risk of damage, provides extra parts, and maintains a match to the sink.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Fern San Francisco Takahashi Japan Butterfly Clam Shell Soap Trinket Dish sau47 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fern San Francisco Takahashi Japan Butterfly Clam Shell Soap Trinket Dish sau47 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Not for 330$!!!!
> 
> Who knows, maybe his customer will swing for it. Ain't for me at that price. It's probably not too high of a price if this is really what makes you happy.


Don't forget to add markup.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I have a whole repertoire of standard warnings, explanations and information that I give, based on the circumstances, all learned from past complaints about stupid schit.
> Remember, the shower handle on your new valve may not stop at the exact same location as your last one to give you the temperature you like.
> Do you understand how a frost free hose bib works? Do not leave the hose attached in winter.
> Disposals are only designed for small bits of food, not to get rid of your leftovers.
> ...


Good schpeel, can I use some of it? Had a customer tell me up front she has ptsd today. Nice lady, easy to be around. Just had to be ready with the right thing to say when the questions (or lack of questions) came up.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> My wife doesn't understand why I seclude myself in our half bath. Sometimes I need some solitude.


Is this when shaving of the buthole area takes place????? Lolololololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Is this when shaving of the buthole area takes place????? Lolololololo


No, I do that in the shower. She usually helps get that one spot I can't see.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

I would run if I was in your shoes! Sounds like something you’ll spend way too much time on and won’t get paid enough for it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PhoenixRises said:


> I would run if I was in your shoes! Sounds like something you’ll spend way too much time on and won’t get paid enough for it.


Oh those days are long gone, no one wants to pay for _those kind _of services anymore hahaha. That's why I took up plumbing.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> No, I do that in the shower. She usually helps get that one spot I can't see.


Did you make her into a zombie to get her to do this???lolololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Did you make her into a zombie to get her to do this???lolololo



True love conquers all, even azz crack hair 

If someone really loves you, they'll be willing to shave your butthole.


----------

